# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Restaurants in the BVI'S

## jennylarin

Hi

We will be going to the BVI'S for Easter, (we are on a boat) and were wondering if you had any good suggestions.  Also does anyone happen to know the alcohol laws over there for Good Friday?

Any suggestions would be great.

Jenny

----------


## Kirby

Not sure where you are going exactly - but

Tortola - Sugar Mill (wonderful dinner)
Virgin Gorda - The Rock

Have fun!

----------


## Spring

It's very easy to stop at the Bitter End or Little Dix. I've enjoyed staying at both and think you'll enjoy them. Of course you'll never want to leave White Bay at Jost Van Dyke.

----------

